# Fran06 raggiunge quota 3000!



## claudine2006

Mitica Fran!
Complimenti vivissimi per il traguardo raggiunto e grazie 3000 per i tuoi impagabili post!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti per il numero di post e per non avere ancora strozzato il tuo autore..


----------



## Jana337

Auguri, Fran! E mille grazie per l'aiuto invisibile con il triangolo rosso! 

Jana


----------



## fran06

Grazie raga, mica me ne ero accorta

Baciuzzi a tutti!


----------



## MAVERIK

CONGRATULAZIONI FRAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eugin

* Complimenti amica mia!!!* 

(Non sto parlando l`italiano cosí tanto adesso come primo, dunque non posso scrivere tanto nella tua lingua, spero tu puoi capire, jeje!!)

I am really glad for sharing this place with persons so knowleadgable as you are!! and it´s my honour to have you as my professional coleague as well !!

Don´t stop teaching me your language because I really love it, please!!

For one thousand more with the same quality, Fran!!

Un abbracio per la mia amica!!!


----------



## danalto

Evvai! Complimentoni, amichetta! 
E grazie di tutto il tuo aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

*   CONGRATSFRAN !!!   *​


----------



## fran06

Grazie grazie grazie!!!!!
Senza parole


----------



## ElaineG

Eeeek.  Sono in ritardo!  Comunque, congratulazioni Fran e continua cos`i!


----------



## TimeHP

Che dire? Sei un turbo... 
Congratulazioni.


----------



## Saoul

Sharon (l'otaria), Brad, Sue Ellen, Rocco, and the other 7 kids are all saying they are proud of you. The can't wait to see you again. They will be there in no time.  
Brava Fran. Congratulazioni.


----------



## fran06

E di nuovo grazie boys and girls!

Ho imparato veramente tanto tanto da tutti voi!
Buona giornata a tutti!!


----------



## lsp

Where was this thread hiding? I'm glad I didn't miss it entirely...
Great having you here, Fran!


----------



## Frenko

AUGURI FRAN! ​


----------



## TimLA

Francesca...ciao...

Una lezione di matematica...

Una media di 7.8 lettere per parola italiana.
An average of 6.2 letters per English word.
Una media di 78 parole intaliane per FranPost.
An average of 54 English words per FranPost.

&#*!)&^$&@^#&^<<<<FRANx1>>>><CARPACCIOx10>>>#   (il computer calcolando)

Quindi - 2,827,200 lettere totale = artrite digitale precoce  

Congratulazioni amica mia e grazie per tutto
Ciao


----------



## _forumuser_

A volte vorrei strozzare il tuo autore come dice Paul, a volte vorrei strozzare te perche' ci lavori. Ma chissa' perche' continuo a parlare con te? Dev'esserci qualcosa di buono dietro tutte quelle frasi contorte! 

_forumuser_BB


----------



## Akire72

*Wow!!! COMPLIMENTISSIMI!!!!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Fran, you come up on each milestone _troppo velocemente _for me to keep up.    Thank you for bringing such intriguing (  ) translation challenges to our attention.  

Complimenti!

Elisabetta


----------

